# Abgebrochene Schraube wieder rauskriegen ?



## GioInter (25. Februar 2012)

Hi Leute, 

habe mir heute einen Fernseher gekauft und wollte den dann auch auf den Standfuß montieren. Beim festziehen der Schraube ist mir eine Schraube abgebrochen und steckt jetzt im Gewinde Fest. Ich weiß echt DUMM von mir    

Nur wie kriege ich die Schraube wieder heraus. Habe im Internet schon gelesen mit ein Loch bohren oder so....... aber da es sich um ein Fernseher handelt, kann ich nicht sehr viel Gewalt anwenden ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen.

Danke im voraus.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## mmayr (25. Februar 2012)

Reichst nicht, wenn du den Standfuß mit den anderen Schrauben befestigst?
Spontan fällt mir da nur Ausbohren ein. Allerdings wird da auch das Gewinde draufgehen!

Wie konntest du die Schraube abdrehen? Entweder bist du Kraftsportler, oder du hast einen Drehmomentschlüssel verwendet!?!


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Mit eiinem Akkuschrauber ein kleines Loch in der abgebrochene Schraube bohren und dann sowas benutzen ...

Hazet Schraubenausdreher-Satz, Artikel Nr. 840/5

Das Gewinde wird dabei* nicht* beschädigt 

So ein Set gibt es in jeden Baumarkt


----------



## GioInter (25. Februar 2012)

Nein den Standfuß habe ich noch nicht befestigt ich Habe nur die Halterung ran gemacht, und die Halterung kommt dann auf den Standfuß. 

Mann muss 2 Schrauben randrehen der obere ging gut und beim unteren habe ich dann ein KLACKS gehört und der Kopf der Schraube war lose. Also habe ich die obere Schraube wieder rausgedreht und die Halterung wieder abgenommen und habe festgestellt das die hälfte der abgebrochenen Schraube noch im Gewinde steckt.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Schaut den noch ein stück des gewindes heraus ? .....dann könntest du sie vllt mit einer Zange herausdrehen


----------



## GioInter (25. Februar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Schaut den noch ein stück des gewindes heraus ? .....dann könntest du sie vllt mit einer Zange herausdrehen



Nein leider nicht das ist ja grade das Problem.


----------



## orca113 (25. Februar 2012)

Mach mal ein Bild bitte.


----------



## GioInter (25. Februar 2012)

Und dann noch eine 2.Frage woher kriege ich genau die gleiche Schraube wieder her, da gab es ja nicht einmal eine Ersatzschraube


----------



## GioInter (25. Februar 2012)

kann ich machen


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Dann schau mal was ich dir in meinen ersten post verlinkt habe ....und die Schraube solltest du bei jeden Radio/Fernsehtechniker bekommen (Vllt hast du ja noch eine heile als Muster)


----------



## GioInter (25. Februar 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann schau mal was ich dir in meinen ersten post verlinkt habe ....und die Schraube solltest du bei jeden Radio/Fernsehtechniker bekommen (Vllt hast du ja noch eine heile als Muster)


 
Okay Danke.

Hier mal die Bilder :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Ist eine M6 oder M8 Inbusschraube ....bekommst du auch im Baumarkt


----------



## GioInter (25. Februar 2012)

Okay alles klar Danke , dann mach ich mich mal jetzt auf den Weg zum Baumarkt.


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Nimm einfach die andere Schraube als Muster mit damit die neue auch die richtige länge hat


----------



## GioInter (25. Februar 2012)

So hab es mir jetzt gekauft. Nun muss ich den Schraubenausdreher linksrum oder rechtsrum bohren ?


----------



## 4clocker (25. Februar 2012)

Na linkrum, weil *ausdrehen*. Schau dir danach das Gewinde im TV mal an. So eine M6 Schraube bricht nicht ohne Grund ab


----------



## True Monkey (25. Februar 2012)

Linksrum reindrehen (in ein vorgebohrtes Loch) ....so zieht er sich fest und dreht dann das reststück heraus .

Andersrum würde es ja nicht funzen


----------



## ILastSamuraiI (25. Februar 2012)

Ja linksrum, und nicht zu weit rein bitte...


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Februar 2012)

riskant du köntest denn panel beschädigen weil wegen der hitze dursch die spähne . eine person soll den staubsauger hinhalten während du am bohren bist .

die sache ist doch die ******* schrauben kommen vom China und sind halt nur verzinkt darum sind die auch so billig + und daher gehen die kaputt .

ich an deiner stelle würde den zürück schiken du hast doch bestimmt neu gekauft .

falls nicht , 



1 : die rückplastik teil abmachen ganze fernseher wie im bild zu sehen ist sind das Tocken schrauben  denke ich mal, hinter abdeckung abmachen  und mit zange rausdrehen von hinten die schraube . dann würde keine problem enstehen .

der plastik teil ist doch wie bei den röhrenfernseher nur als abbedeckung. 

2: wenn du dich nicht traust und du nicht um den bohren wegkommst So vorgehen 3 person soll den fernseher halten stehend soll der fernseher sein du bohrst und der 2 person hält den staubsauger drauf ,weil wenn spähne runterfallen dann nicht richtung ,panel sondern richtung nach unten 

3 Person soll den Fernseher so halten wie du halt den fernseher schaust und drücke den bohrschmarschine nicht beim bohren , deutsche sprache schwere sprache


----------



## GioInter (27. Februar 2012)

Also die Schraubenausdreher haben nicht sehr gut funktioniert. Ich habe ein Loch vorgebohrt und dann mit dem Akkuschrauber den Schraubenausdreher reingebohrt, doch der Akkuschrauber hatte keine Kraft den Schraubenausdreher samt der Schraube heraus zu holen. Also musste der Bohrer her und der hatte ja auch kaum Kraft bist dann die Spitze vom Schraubenausdreher abgebrochen ist und im vorgebohrten Loch stecken geblieben ist. Ich denke mal das war ein nicht so gutes Material. 

Aber naja ich hab dan heute den Fernseher zurückgebracht und wurde umgetauscht. 

Aber eine Frage habe ich noch denn dafür will ich nicht extra einen Thread auf machen.
Der Fernseher ist internetfähig hat aber keinen intergrieten W-Lan. 
Könnt ihr mir einen guten W-Lan Stick empfehlen? Die Kosten im Laden 60€ die Originalen von Philips. Gibt es eine günstige Alternative?

Fernseher: Philips 7000er 32"

Edit: 





Bruce112 schrieb:


> riskant du köntest denn panel beschädigen weil wegen der hitze  dursch die spähne  .  eine person soll den staubsauger hinhalten während du am bohren bist .
> 
> die sache ist doch die ******* schrauben kommen vom China und sind halt nur verzinkt darum sind die auch so billig + und daher gehen die kaputt .
> 
> ...


 
Hat sich erledigt, haben die schon umgetauscht. Aber trotzdem Danke


----------



## Bruce112 (27. Februar 2012)

ich sag mal die material von baumark und co sind auch nur schrott , gute werkzeuge bekommt man in Profi handwerker laden


----------



## GioInter (27. Februar 2012)

GioInter schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine Frage habe ich noch denn dafür will ich nicht extra einen Thread auf machen.
> Der Fernseher ist internetfähig hat aber keinen intergrieten W-Lan.
> Könnt ihr mir einen guten W-Lan Stick empfehlen? Die Kosten im Laden 60€ die Originalen von Philips. Gibt es eine günstige Alternative?
> 
> Fernseher: Philips 7000er 32"



Keiner eine Idee ???


----------

